# Do you let your dogs sleep in bed with you?



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

I let Ponki sleep on the bed with me. She's crate trained, has never gotten into anything at night and she's a late sleeper. She usually sleeps at least 30 more minutes after I have gotten up and started to get ready for work. 

I kinda see it as a reward for her for good behavior. She loves to snuggle and also has a designated area on my bed.... call me crazy, but I can't go to sleep unless she is curled up on the bed next to me.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

My have had a poodle sleep with me since I was 5 years old. Now that my Katie passed away, and I don't have my puppy yet, it's extremely difficult to sleep. I sleep with her blanky and know that both of my previous little girls are looking after me. It's a wonderful thing to know they are listening, or to get a nose snuggle into my armpit when it's cold, or to hear her snoring! LOL. I understand it's not for everyone.

My hubby really got used to her being there too. He's been sleeping with a little beanie baby poodle. He misses her snuggles. For a toy poodle, there were times she could take up the entire King size bed!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Moose used to sleep on the bed but since we moved to land of no concrete or asphalt he is always dusty and dirty... so only right after a bath does he get his one night. We didn't let him normally anyway since he tosses and turns a TON.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

LOL....Katie would sometimes stand beside me waiting for me to wake up, or give me a soft nudge, like Let's go!

Moose is so tall. I'm sure that would be quite a sight.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I think it depends on the dog. If the dog is well behaved and not dominant, then I see no problem with it. I let my Maltese sleep in the bed b/c he's little, it keeps him from marking during the night and he's clean. My Rottie doesn't b/c he's really too big and too dirty. He's also crate trained is perfectly happy sleeping in his crate.


When my brother and SIL were here for Xmas, they brought all three dogs w/ them. I ended up sharing a twin size air mattress with a Spoo and a Pitbull. (The Chihuahua slept w/ them.) Even though I had no room, I have to admit they made good bed buddies. The pit's coat is just like velvet and you guys know how soft spoos are.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

BFF, my boxer snores so loud I swear it shakes the bed! She also has very vibrant dreams and kicks often in her sleep, so if I have her right next to me I run the risk of getting kicked in the middle of the night, hehe.

My boyfriend snores too, so I just sleep with ear plugs in.

Spoos are so cuddley and flexible, I'm jealous you got to snuggle in with one, Harley.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

No, Ry doesnt sleep with me. He is so big, and is a bed hog! Im a bed hog myself, so it just doesnt work. He starts out really compact and tight right behind your knees, after awhile though he unwraps, and takes up so much space! He loves to be on the bed though, and sometimes i will wake up with im on the bed cause he snuck up. I dont mind that. 
I actually Really love to take naps with him and the cat!! Riley doesnt move, and is warm, and its just cozy. Riley has his own dog bed in my room on the floor though that he sleeps on. Works for us. If i travel with him then i let him on the bed to stay close to me (for his sake and mine!).


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

No, but I hope when she's older she can sleep in her own bed instead of a crate. I'm not a fan of dog on my bed.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes, and she is a great foot warmer.
I only really let her sleep on the bed because that was what she did when we got her, and how we continued to do. I didn't know much about dogs back then, and she is incredibly fluffy and warm, so I let her sleep there.

She does have her own bed, and sometimes she jumps off and sleeps on it, but most of the time she is on my bed.


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

Both my girls sleep in crates overnight but after their first pee in the morning, we all get back into bed, eat a bit of breakfast and snuggle down again. If I go to bed early and they are still up, they gallop upstairs and dive under the covers, because they know my husband can't see them.


----------



## yazz (Aug 3, 2009)

My mini Harry sleeps on our bed and he has now been joined by our new mini rescue poodle CoCo ! I have just snapped her out of barking at the kids when they come in to our room ! ' Sorry little miss...you're welcome to sleep here, bu this is MY bed not yours!'
My husband has gone from not wanting Harry in our bedroom at all 12 months ago - to now, me telling him quite firmly that I do not want the dogs under the covers, though they are more than welcome to sleep on top! Poodles are catching !


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

It depends on the weather haha, in the summer eveyone gets a crate ibn the winder we all pile into the bed to stay warm.


----------



## yamikevin (Aug 16, 2009)

*My dog sleeps with me!!!*

My dog just turned 11 years old, and she has always slept with me in my bed, I love it, she is a very good dog.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I tried having Billy sleep with me but he is a complete bed hog!! LOL I let Taffy sleep with me for a while but she is the most restless dog I have ever owned. Every couple of minutes, she flops over or moves to a different spot! I'm actually disappointed. I was hoping I would have one of them sleep with my this winter. Oh, well. Taffy sleeps in her crate and Billy is now allowed to sleep on a blanket in the same room with her in our family room in the basement.
_


----------



## MeganGx3 (Aug 17, 2009)

No, no, no! I can't stand when my dog is in my beg cause she moves around throughout the night all the time and gets in the way of wherever I am laying down. I went the distance and bought her a dog bed and now we are both satisfied and she can sleep right at the floor next to my bed.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

No, at this time they are sleeping in their crates. Grace is good enough to allow to be free at night now but she loves her crate and goes into at night on her own. I do let them get in bed with me for a bit at times WHEN THEY ARE BATHED...lol... as this summer has been rain, rain, rain and more rain, and they are always getting so dirty just going out to do their duties.


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Yep. Everyone sleeps with me on the bed. The poodles have been only been let on the bed the last month or so (think they were around 8 months or so). 

The schnauzers have their spots, and Tsuki just wants to be close to either me or Stryder. She seems to have taken over Kiba's spot (which is right next to my chest so I could hold her) but Kiba has taken to move down around my knees. And Tsuki is soo small she can't really be cuddled.:curl-lip:

Lincoln on the other hand, usually chooses a weird spot on the floor somewhere. They just got a cat bed handed down to them and he has taken to sleeping on that. I've moved it to the bed so he can be with me and everyone else, but in the little bed. Now all the other dogs take turns laying on it. I fear soon enough I'll have four little beds line up along the wall my bed butts up to before long. LOL


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Last night all three was in the bed with us, man a standard really takes up some room! LOL! 

Some people don't let dogs on the bed for dominance reasons.


----------

